# I found a job!



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

YES! It finally happened! After being here for two years and being bored out of my mind; sending countless resumes out; spending countless hours on the internet searching; networking; going to numourous interviews, turning some jobs down because I thought I could get twice as much. I finally got a position because of my qualifications and skills even though I had gone for a different job. The money could be better but I couldn't wait another day.

So my advice take the first job you are offered and then later you can change to something better. My first offer was never met in salary, benefits or work hours.

My job is a 2 minute drive from my house.

Oh and Kimonas if you are reading this I think we might be coworkers now.

Dina


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

theresoon said:


> YES! It finally happened! After being here for two years and being bored out of my mind; sending countless resumes out; spending countless hours on the internet searching; networking; going to numourous interviews, turning some jobs down because I thought I could get twice as much. I finally got a position because of my qualifications and skills even though I had gone for a different job. The money could be better but I couldn't wait another day.
> 
> So my advice take the first job you are offered and then later you can change to something better. My first offer was never met in salary, benefits or work hours.
> 
> ...


Hey.... Congratulations. It must feel great to feel wanted again in the workforce. :clap2:

As someone who is about to retire, I wonder if I will get bored... Hmmmm hope not.

Anyway good luck with your new venture 

Terry (totorama)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Congrats Dina:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
I hope it works out well for you
Say Hi to Kimonas if you bump into him in the corridors


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Congratulations Dina! Enjoy the new lifestyle


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

theresoon said:


> YES! It finally happened! After being here for two years and being bored out of my mind; sending countless resumes out; spending countless hours on the internet searching; networking; going to numourous interviews, turning some jobs down because I thought I could get twice as much. I finally got a position because of my qualifications and skills even though I had gone for a different job. The money could be better but I couldn't wait another day.
> 
> So my advice take the first job you are offered and then later you can change to something better. My first offer was never met in salary, benefits or work hours.
> 
> ...


Hi there

We are over soon and not really planning to work but think I may feel like you after a period of r and r. Any advice on the best way to go about it? I am a qualified teacher although not in practice for some time but working in senior management capacity and have other language capabilities but not greek. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you all for your wishes.

Su, I don't know what advice to give apart from it's really tough out there especially if you have a lot of experience. The paycut is so huge you might not find it worth your while to work. Everyone will say you are so over qualified and want local experience. I think it's funny but my sister said in Germany there is a saying that if you can make it in New York you can make it anywhere, well I am sure Sinatra wasn't talking about Cyprus when he sang that song. My husband has over 20 years in the IT field on Wall Street and can't find anything here. I guess my advice is, if you really do want a job, get the first one that is offered; don't expect recruiters to call you back; most of the jobs on Eures are old; make it a full time job looking for a job.


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Thank you all for your wishes.
> 
> Su, I don't know what advice to give apart from it's really tough out there especially if you have a lot of experience. The paycut is so huge you might not find it worth your while to work. Everyone will say you are so over qualified and want local experience. I think it's funny but my sister said in Germany there is a saying that if you can make it in New York you can make it anywhere, well I am sure Sinatra wasn't talking about Cyprus when he sang that song. My husband has over 20 years in the IT field on Wall Street and can't find anything here. I guess my advice is, if you really do want a job, get the first one that is offered; don't expect recruiters to call you back; most of the jobs on Eures are old; make it a full time job looking for a job.



Thanks for replying. I will take some time to settle in and then we'll see. Good luck and hope you enjoy your new venture!


----------

